# snorkeling



## NOLA61 (Jan 6, 2014)

Anyone know of a good place to take kids 6-10 years of age to snorkle? 
Appreciate any input.
Thanks


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Locally, any grass flat when the water warms up. That is what I do with my 4 and 6 year old. They love it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The finger jetty on the east side of Destin Pass on an incoming/high tide is a great spot.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

The artificial reef modules east of portofino.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Port st Joe


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

rocklobster said:


> The artificial reef modules east of portofino.


They're too young for that, I reckon. That's pretty far off the beach. The 10 year old would probably be ok on a calm day, though


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> Port st Joe


PSJ would be an awesome place for those kids during scallop season. Another great spot would be St. Andrews State Park in Panama City. Great protected swimming/snorkeling area inside the jetty.

Locally, probably the snorkeling reef at Navarre or on Pensacola Beach on the sound side.


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

The reef modules out in the gulf at Park East are awesome when the waves are flat but, it is about a hundred yards offshore. Bring out a surfboard, kayak, innertube, something you can tether to one of the pilings to provide a surface support for resting. Snorkel vests are always a good idea. When the wind is out of the south and seas are up the reef modules are Park West are much closer and more shallow than the Park East modules. If inexperienced, just swimming around the rock jetties at Fort Pickens will provide much viewing of Sargeant Majors, Wrasse, hermit crabs, arrow crabs, and more. The jetties in Panama City at St Andrews State Park are arguably the best jetties for snorkeling and diving on the entire gulf coast. There is a very extensive shallow area,6-7ft, that holds plenty to see. You can see maps and directions to these and more sites at www.florida-divepros.com


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Bayview Park

WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

this is great place to good snorkel for any ages if you have boat access.. the jetties along the EPA I believe is what is called.. anchor by the little bridge into that inlet which is just west of the bobsikes bridge on northside of pensacola beach.. Snorkel those jetties north.. they get a little deeper.. all safe and calm.. plenty of juvinile groupers, mangroves, redfish, etc depending on year.. also small little reef fish and such.. :thumbsup:


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> Bayview Park
> 
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


bayview park?? no thanks! lol.. most of time to murky to really see well and once you start all the sediment in the water will cloud up in no time.. but each to their own.. however i would not bring my kids there to snorkel.. maybe to wade, swim, or learn to snorkel.. but it would be boring to snorkel..


----------

